# sugarglidder is coming to toronto on SUNDAY the 12th of decembe for deliveries - heat



## sugarglidder (Mar 26, 2010)

*sugarglidder is coming to toronto on SUNDAY the 19th of decembe for deliveries - heat*

PLEASE EMAIL ME AT [email protected] please.

and for now on I am going to be coming the first sunday of every month to make it easier for all of you to know when I am coming!!

notice mississauga is in a new spot. behind the petro canda on the street just east of the gas station.

ON WHITTLE ROAD!!

hello everyone, i am making a trip again toronto on the sunday to see how it goes this time as I work allday now on saturday. its a bummer but its life, lol!! I hope to se many of you again on the sunday as I do on the saturdays. I will be again at the HWY#10 and britannia petro canada just south of the 401 on the north east corner at the petro canada. from 830-915am. I will be just behnd the gas station on the little street. Whittle road. turn to the left/north at the light. give me a call if you cant find me 519-897-1567. easier there. alot of the time I am their later then 930, I can stop at weston and the 401 at the staples if needed also!! and at the kennedy commons from 1115am to 1pm. email me at [email protected] for orders and to get more info if you need more info.

Frozen food all 25% off for this trip!!!!

NOW OFFERING INTERAC/DEBIT ON SITE FOR YOU CONVIENCE!!!!!!!!

FROZEN FOODS:I will have a large freezer with me to hold all of this

Cube packs: approx 3.5 oz $3 each

bloodworms , veggie, brine shrimp, baby brine shrimp 2oz, mysis, daphnia!!

ALL 4 FROZEN BELOW ARE $65 FOR 10LBS, $35 FOR 5LBS
frozen daphnia 
krill 
red shrimp
brine shrimp

rotifers for $12 for 1lb
baby brine shrimp $12/lb

FOODS: most flake are $11.25/lb or $52.50 for 5lbs! if not they will be maked

Johns premium Spirulina flake: 
Johns premium Brine shrimp flake: $12 or $55/5lbs
Johns premium Angel flake:
Johns premium Beefheart flake: 
Johns premium Cichlid flake: 
Johns premium Krill/Plankton/Spirulina flake: $12/lb or $55 for 5lbs sold out
Johns premium Color flake with Naturose powder: $12/lb or $55 for 5lbs 
Johns premium super max color flake $17/lb or $70 for 5lbs 4 time the color enhancer sold out
Johns premium Super Brine flake: $12/lb or $55 for 5lbs
Johns premium Marine Tide flake: $12/lb or $55 for 5lbs
Johns premium Veggie flake: 
Johns premium Earthworm flake: 
Johns premium Basic Veggie flake: $9.50/lb or $44 for 5lbs 
Johns premium tropical/cichlid flake: $9.50/lb or $44 for 5lbs

HBH PRODUCTS:

HBH hasnt shipped food in over 2 months now!!!!
HBH Natural color growth flake: $9.00/lb or $42 for 5lbs sold out
HBH Frenzy 4 flake: $9.50/lb or $44 for 5lbs sold out
HBH Color Bight Flake $9.50/lb or $44 for 5lbs sold out
HBH Angel flake: $9.50/lb or $44 for 5lbs sold out
HBH Basic Veggie: $9/lb or $42 for 5lbs sold out
HBH Veggie 8 Flake: $15/lb or $65 for 5lbs sold out
HBH African Attack 1mm pellet: $6.50/lb or $30 for 5lbs LTD quantites
HBH Veggie Algae wafers: $11/lb or $52 for 5lbs

PELLETS: most pellets are $4.50/lb or $20.00 for 5lbs, otherwise marked

Johns premium 1.5mm slow sinking pellet:
Johns premium 2mm slow sinking pellet:
Johns premium Spirulina pellet: $6.50/lb or $27 for 5lbs
Johns premium Shrimp pellet:
Johns premium hi intensity color pellet 1mm: $11/lb or $52 for 5lbs LTD quantites
Johns premium Hi intensity color pellet 3mm: $11/lb or $52 for 5lbs LTD quantites
Johns premium Hi intensity color crumble #2 $11/lb or $52 for 5lbss
Johns premium 00 Crumble:
Johns premium 1 Crumble:
Johns premium 2 Crumble: 
Johns premium 3mm soft and moist krill pellet: $11.00/lb sold out
Johns premium 3mm floating pellet: $5.50/lb 
Johns premium 5mm flaoting pellet: $5.50 /lb
Johns premium Meat wafers: $12/lb 
Johns premium Veggie/Algae wafers: $12/lb sold out
Johns premium Spirulina powder: $30/lb
Johns premium Naturose powder: 1/8lb: $19.00 1/4lb: $26.00 1/2lb: $45.00

Johns premium rotifer size 5-50 Golden pearl:
Johns premium rotifer size 50-100 Golden pearl: all golden pearl are
Johns premium rotifer size 100-200 Golden pearl: $8.25 1/4lb: 
Johns premium brine shrimp size #1 200-300 Golden pearl: $15.75 1/2lb:
Johns premium brine shrimp size #2 300-500 Golden pearl: $30.00/lb
Johns premium brine shrimp size #3 500-800 Golden pearl:

Johns premium Decapsulated brine shrimp: $26.00/lb
Johns premium 3mm green floating koi pellet: $6/lb or $26 for 5lbs sold out
Johns premium 5mm red floating koi pellet: $6/lb or $26 for 5lbs

16oz can of 70% hatch brine shrimp premium eggs: $38 high hatch ratio!!

STICKS: all sticks come in 1/2lbs and are $14/lb limited quantities
veggie sticks sold out
brine shrimp stick 
spirulina sticks 
earthworm sticks 
veggie sticks with calcium for shrimp sticks: 
color sticks soldout

OTHER FOODS:
Tetra color bits tins: $18.00

NEW LIFE SPECTRUM: In 5lb pails!! ALL PAILS ARE $60 for a 5lb pail--- I CAN GET ANY NEW LIFE SPECTRUM PRODUCT SO JUST ASK AND I'LL BRING IT IN FOR YOU!!

ALL NLS IS AVALIBLE IN 1/2lbs ALSO for $13/lb

.35mm gowth formula: 
1mm cichlid formula: 
2mm Medium fish formula: 
3mm Large fish formula: 
5mm fish formula:
7mm jumbo fish formula
H2O algae wafers: sold out
1mm thera A cichlid formula: only 1 left
2mm thera A medium formula: 
3mm thera A large fish formula: 
0.8mm semi floating pellet formula: sold out pre ordering now
Discus formula 300 Grams: $17
Finiky fish formula 150 Grams: $19.00
NOW AVALIBLE CRUSTRATION FORMULA FOR $17.50

H2O freshwater flake 800 grams: $45.00 now $42
H2O saltwater flake 800 grams: $45.00 now $42

MEDICATIONS:

metro 100 grams: $18.00 metro 500 grams: $70.00 
seachem kanaplax 5gram: $8.50
praziPro liquid 473ml bottle treats flukes,tapeworm,flatworm,turbellarians: $48.00
Praziquantel powder 10 grams: $26.00 sold out
Praziquantel powder 50 grams: $80.00
Seachem garlic gaurd 480ml bottle: $25.00
Methylene Blue 4oz bottle: $8.50 sold out

HEATERS:

Jager: Marineland Stealths pro Marineland Glass:

50watt: $$26.00 25 watt: $25.50 25 watt: $24.00 
75 watt: $26.25 50 watt: $26.00 50 watt:$25.50
100 watt: $27.00 100 watt: $26.75 100 watt: $26.00
150 watt: $27.75 150 watt: $27.50 150 watt: $27.00
200 watt: $29.75 200 watt: $28.00 200 watt: $27.50
250 watt: $32.50 250 watt: $29.00 250 watt: $28.50
300 watt: $34.00 few left 300 watt: $33.00 taking pre orders on

Cascade glass: Finnex Titanium digital:

25 watt: $14.00 150 watt: $44.75 
50 watt: $14.50 200 watt: $46.50 
75 watt: $15.00 300 watt: $50.00 
100 watt: $16.00 500 watt: $57.00
150 watt: $17.00 
200 watt: $18.00 Digital controller: $55.00
250 watt: $19.00
300 watt: $20.00

AIR PUMPS:
Penn Plax air pods Eco Air:

air pod #10: $16.50 eco air #1: $20.50 
air pod #20: $18.00 eco air #2: $21.50 
air pod #30: $19.50 eco air #3: $25.00 
air pod #55: $23.00 eco air #4: $35.00 
air pod 75 $25.00 air pod #100: $29.00 
commercial eco air #1: $65.00 
commercial eco air #3: $90.00 
commercial eco air #5: $125.00

BATTERY AIR PUMPS:
hurricane no1: $6.50 hurricane no2: $9.00

LARGE FISHROOM AIR PUMPS:

AP60: $165.00 sold out AP100: $185.00 sold out
rebuild kit: $20.00 rebuild kit: $25.00

AV50 $95 only 1 left rebuild kit $15 clear out price $80

AIR SUPPLIES:
11pc air kit: 5t`s, 4 valves, 2 airline suctions cups: $2.50
6 pc airline couplers: $2.00
sinlge T`s: $0.75
single valves $0.75
three way T-valve $1.75

brass needle air valves 1/8npt: $3
double nickel air valve 1/8npt: $2.50
plastic water/air valves 1/8"npt for $2.00

500`roll plastic airline: $40.00
330`roll silicone airline: $40.00
economy airstones : each: $0.25 25: $5.50
Hegan 4 pack air stones $2.50

SPONGE FILTERS: HYDRO SPONGES/PLASTIC CORNER FILTERS

Complete filters:
hydro sponge mini: $6.50 hydro sponge #1: $7.50 hydro sponge #2: $8.00
hydro sponge #3: $8.50 hydro sponge #4: $9.00 sold out hydro sponge #5: $10.50

Hydro sponge (just the sponge):
mini: $1.75 #1: $2.50 #2: $3.00 #3: $3.50 #4: $4.00 sold out #5: $4.50

Hydro sponge reticulated complete filters:
retic. hydro sponge #2: $10.50 retic. hydro sponge #3: $11.00
retic hydro sponge #4: $11.50 retic. hydro sponge #5: $13.00

Hydro sponge reticulated (just the sponge)

#2: $5.00 #3: $5.50 #4: $6.00 #5: $7.00

HYDRO SPONGE PARTS:

female strainer: $2.00 male strainer: $2.00
bullseye: $2.00 steps/riser: $1.50 base: $2.50 extention clear tube: $1.50

turbo flows not avalible anymore, we are working on having more made though!! hopefully soon


----------



## sugarglidder (Mar 26, 2010)

Lees small triple flow corner filter: $5.50 
Lees medium triple flow corner filter: $6.50
Lees large triple flow corner filter: $7

INTERNAL FILTERS: 
cascade 300: $18.00 cascade 400: $22.00 cascade 600: $29.00

HANG OVER THE BACK FILTERS:
aquaclear variety:

mini(AC20): $33.00 150(AC30): $39.00 SO 200(AC50): $47.00 SO 300(AC70): $65.00 500(AC110) $84.00 SO

Penn plax cascade variety: Insert type: inserts all come in 3 packs: 
cascade80: $16.00 cascade100: $22.00 cascade150: $25.00 cascade200: $29.00 cascade300: $40.00
inserts: $5.00 inserts $5.25 inserts: $5.75 inserts: $ 5.75 inserts: $10.50

Marineland penguin filter: inserts 
penguin 150: $31.00 penguin 200: $38.00 penguin 350: $50.00

POWER HEADS:¸
MAXIJETS:
400's for $20 LQ 600's for $24 900's for $27 1200's for $31 
maxi jet sponge insert pre-filters 2 pack for $9

HYDOR:all sold out now more coming

koralia nano: $31.00 koralia#1: $35.00 koralia#2: $45.00 koralia#3: $54.00 koralia#4: $65.00

CANISTER FITLERS:
eheim 2213: $100.00 eheim 2215: $145.00 eheim2217:$190 eheim 2222: $175.00 eheim 2224: $195.00 eheim 2026: $240.00 eheim 2028: $310.00 eheim 2080 pro3 with media: $450 special order

all filter pads for the 2213, 2215, 2217, and pro #2's. email for prices and availblity: blue, black carbon pads,white pads.

Hegan canister filters:

Fluval FX5: $310.00 sold out Fluval 305: $155.00 pre ordering Fluval 405: $210.00
now preordering al fluvals

Penn plax cascade canister filter:all inserts availble upon your request!! 15% off this trip cascade canister filters

cascade500: $100.00 cascade700: $120.00 cascade1000:$145.00 cascade1200: $160.00 cascade1500: $170.00 sold out

Filstar canister filters:

XP1: $125.00 XP2: $155.00 XP3: $175.00 XP4: $245.00 special order!!

filter pads and media avalible a upon request!!

Marineland canister filter:15% off this trip

C-160: $110.00 C-220: $144.00 C-360: $185.00 sold out C-530: $320.00 special order!!!

BREEDING SUPPLIES: (IE, caves, breeder nets)

custom made slate caves. basic single for $7, double with one open and one closed $10.50, double with both closed $11.50, all can come with removable tops or a fixed top also. preo rder only right now. I will have them with me in January!! pre order to garuntee you get yours!! quantity discounts!!!

breeder nets: $5.50 Penn plax aqua nursery: $11.75 Lees 2 in 1 breeder $8.00

full breeder log: $7.00 half breeder log: $7.00 double retangular breeder cave: $7.75

medium round stackable cave grey: $6.00 medium round stackable cave brown: $6.00
large round stackable cave grey: $12.00 
Small mud hut: $6.00 large mud hut: $8.00 
angel breeding cones: $12.50 2 kinds/sizes
discus/angel breeding cones terra cotta color for $12.50
johns hand made caves:
extruded round 6" caves 2" opening for $5.50 chocolate, beige
extruded square 6" caves 1.5" opening for $5.50 chocolate, beige
hand formed caves approx. 6" long by 1.5" to 2" opening for $5.50
Hand formed caves aprox. 6" long by 1.5" to 2" opening split in half for $6.75
Medium round terra cotta color caves 2" high by 4" long for $6.00
small rond terra cotta color caves 1 1/2" high by 2" long for $4.00
Bolster breeder bells terra cotta color for $7.50
large calvus caves in terra cotta color for $8.00

HEGAN AQUACLEAR POWER FILTER MEDIA: and parts!!
AQUACLEAR REPLACEMENT SPONGES: IN SINGLES OR 3 PACKS. 
aqua clear mini for a 3 pack $2.75 or 1 for $1.15
aqua clear 150's for a 3 pack $3.50 or 1 for $1.75 
aqua clear 200's for a 3 pack $4.00 or 1 for $1.85 
aqua clear 300's for a 3 pack $7.50 or 1 for $2.75 
aqua clear 500's are in singles for $6.75

AQUACLEARS CARBON: SINGLE AND 3 PACKS:
aqua clear mini for a 3 pack $4.50 or 1 for $2.00
aqua clear 150's for a 3 pack $5.75 or 1 for $2.50 
aqua clear 200's for a 3 pack $6.50 or 1 for $3.00 
aqua clear 300's for a 3 pack $9.75 or 1 for $4.50 
aqua clear 500's are in singles for $6.75

AQUACLEAR ZIOLITE: SINGLES AND 3 PACKS:
aqua clear mini for a 3 pack $4.50 or 1 for $2.00
aqua clear 150's for a 3 pack $5.75 or 1 for $2.50 
aqua clear 200's for a 3 pack $6.50 or 1 for $3.00 
aqua clear 300's for a 3 pack $9.75 or 1 for $4.50 sold out
aqua clear 500's are in singles for $6.75

AQUACLEAR PARTS: quantities limited at this time.
AC mini,150,200,300 impeller shafts, for $3 ea.
AC500 impeller shafts $4.25
AC 150 impellers $9
AC 200 impellers $10
AC300 impellers $12
A110 impellers $15

BULK MEDIA: 
5lbs bulk extruded carbon: $10 for 5lbs

HBH CARBON:
1/2 gallon of palletized carbon $8.50approx. weight 1KG/ 2.2lbs 3 left

TAP WATER CONDITIONS AND WATER CONDITIONERS:

TAP WATER CONDITIONERS: 
prime 500 ml bottles $14 prime 2L Bottle for $50 sold out
prime 1 gallon for $80 you wont find a better price anywhere for this product sold out 
Aquarium pharmaceuticals 500 ml bottles $10.00
Aquarium pharmaceuticals 1 gallon jugs $50.00

API pimafix 16oz bottle $9.75 API pimafix 2L bottle pond $40
API melifix 16oz bottle $9.75 API melifix 2L bottle pond $40
API stress coat 16oz bottle $9.75 API stress coat 1 gallon for $50 sold out
API stress zyme 16oz bottle $13 API stress zyme 1 gallon bottle for $50 sale $40

Flourish excel 500ml bottle $13.50 Flourish excel 2L bottle $42 Flourish excel 1 gallon $75
Seachem discus buffer 1.1lb (500g): $20
Seachem Purigen 500ml: $30 sold out
ClorAm-X 5lbs:$50.00

SHIPPING SUPPLIES:

400 count jungle bag buddies $9.75 sold out
FISH BAGS: these bags are around 15% nylon for a strong bag. 
2mil bags: 
3" * 18" fish bags for $5.75/100
4" * 18" fish bags for $6.50/100 sold out 6" * 20" fish bags for $8/100
8" * 20" fish bags for $9.50/100 10" * 22" fish bags for $13/100 
3mil bags: 
10" * 22" fish bags for $15/100 sold out

GLASS CLEANERS LTD quantites
Mag floats small for $9 Mag float medium for $17 Mag float larger for $29

WON meg-a-clean Small Glass Cleaners for $7.50
WON meg-a-clean Medium Glass Cleaners for $9
WON meg-a-clean Large Glass Cleaners for $11

ODD BALL STUFF:
Marineland emperior insters: $12 for a origanal 4 pack
clear GE 1200 SERIES 1201 SILICONE FOR $ 6.50 per tube. 
-black GE 1200 SERIES 1203 SILICONE FOR $ 6.50 per tube sold out

THERMOMETERS:
glass thermometers $1.75
LCD thermometers $2.25 limited quanitites
coral life digital thermometer for $11.50
CO'2 bubble counters for $15, whole hegan Co2 kit $20

NETS:
green coarse nets, penn plax, some nets sold out email for what you want and Ill let you know
2" * 1 3/4------------------$0.85
3"* 2 1/4-------------------$1.00
4"*3--------------------------$1.25
5 * 4"-----------------------$1.75
6" * 5"--------------------$2.25
8" * 6"---------------------$3.00
10" * 7"------------------$4.00
5" * 4" w/16" handle-----$2.25
8" * 6" w/16" handle----$3.50

GRAVEL CLEANERS:
5" Cylinder, 56" Hose--------------$4.50
9" Cylinder, 56" Hose--------------$5.50
10" Cylinder, 57" Hose------------$7.50
16" Cylinder, 72" Hose-----------$9.50 sold out
24" cylinder, 96" hose-------------$11.50

thanks

john
if you can't email me at this email just use this one. [email protected]


----------



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

can you order in 1kg of seachem safe on your next delivery?


----------



## sugarglidder (Mar 26, 2010)

hello everyone. I just got my internet up and running today so I will email back today after work.

thanks

john


----------



## sugarglidder (Mar 26, 2010)

hello, I can not get up the hill by my house. as it is to slippery. I willhave to push this trip off till next sunday. sorry everyone. I am coming up to toronto this week tuesday more then likely. email me if you can meet me then also

thanks

john

519-897-1567


----------



## sugarglidder (Mar 26, 2010)

Bump. See you all Sunday. Im in my newer van
no trailer this trip


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Can you get Seachem Matrix?


----------



## sugarglidder (Mar 26, 2010)

Email me matt and let me know what size you want!!

Thanks

John


----------



## sugarglidder (Mar 26, 2010)

remember I am in a white and red full size van. see you all tomorrow


thanks


john


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

PM sent ... ty


----------



## myraymond (Jul 21, 2008)

John,

When will you come to Toronto this month?


Thx.


----------

